# Life after passing



## GinaB (Jan 8, 2015)

I passed the exam, what now? Any information about insurance, stamps, continuing education requirements, anything else I should know is appreciated.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 8, 2015)

^ should all be listed in the statutes for professional engineers of your corresponding state board. Once you learn what kind of seal you need to use, you can order it from http://www.engineerseals.com/.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Depends on where you live and what you intend on doing with your career.


----------



## iwire (Mar 31, 2015)

Definitely less stressful. Maybe a different type of stress but, stress about job security or future is gone!

mo money more mo money lol!


----------

